# male and female ball pythons and viv with excessories for £150



## GeorgeS

Both eating very well. male is about half a year and the female is about a year old. male eating small mice and the female eating large mice. hopefully breed in the future but they are to you at the moment. comes with a 3foot tank with large water bowl, large log, large hide, light bulb holder and heat mat. female is in shed so looks pale in the picture.
female- £50
male- £40
Tank- £60
please e-mail me at [email protected] for more info. thanks.


----------



## jamesandnina

r u interested in splitting them as i'm only really interested in a female


----------



## GeorgeS

yes, would you want the tank aswell though? 
i will sell the female for £50.
thanks


----------



## b.kiddo

royals still up for sale?


----------



## GeorgeS

yep. i will leave a comment if they arent.


----------



## b.kiddo

where are you based george?
are you 100% sure of the sexes?


----------



## GeorgeS

im in bournemouth.
yes got them both popped and the female probed just to be sure.
thanks


----------



## b.kiddo

can you tell me the weight of the female?
is she eating well?
would you do a deal if i had them both?


----------



## GeorgeS

sorry but i dont have any scales and i have no way of saying. she feeds every week one large mice and hasnt missed a feed yet. i probably will and would you buy the viv aswell?


----------

